# Welcome BF'ers



## spingineer

Finding refuge here again ... plus, I'm bored ... sitting here, on-call, watching tennis ... how'd everyone else's ride go?


----------



## roadfix

Hello and thank you, my name is George. What is your name?


----------



## spingineer

Hey George ... it's Ron. Still working on that deck?

Decided to do a short spin on my recumbent. I'm getting the hang of that thing. It's pretty good cross training from my road biking.

One of these days, maybe I'll get a fixie.


----------



## roadfix

Hello Ron! Yep, still working on that same deck. We also have a much larger deck on the lower lever which has a drop in fiberglass swimming pool that pretty much needs to be demolished and rebuilt from scratch. Termites and wood rot. It's a never ending project.
Other than that I've been working all day today sweeping hair.


----------



## awiner

Hi.....


----------



## Happytime

You pansies still here?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

BF is down again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Sacha

You broke it. Lola. With your uber posting. You simply overwhelmed the server.


----------



## I am The Edge

i'd hit ya'll.


----------



## Happytime

I am The Edge said:


> i'd hit ya'll.


I don't do the back door thing. Unless, of course, your muscles are bigger than mine. And that's doubtful since I am a kung fu master with a swimmer's build.


----------



## Gretzky

LolaLeatherHips said:


> BF is down again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :incazzato:


And yet again... :mad2:


----------



## Grumpy Pig

now what?


----------



## Indolent58

Grumpy Pig said:


> now what?


In order to better serve you, the new owners are buying buying tech support from the Geek Squad at Best Buy.


----------



## Grumpy Pig

Indolent58 said:


> In order to better serve you, the new owners are buying buying tech support from the Geek Squad at Best Buy.


 No BF Gabbly for you? I can't type fast enough for chat.


----------



## Indolent58

WTF is Gabbly?


----------



## Grumpy Pig

Indolent58 said:


> WTF is Gabbly?


chat. go to www.gabbly.com/http://www.bikeforums.net and a little chat window will open on top of the BF home page.


----------



## jpconrad

Happytime said:


> And that's doubtful since I am a kung fu master with a swimmer's build.


Yup, it was you that killed the server.


----------



## Grumpy Pig

jpconrad said:


> Yup, it was you that killed the server.


i thought it was yamcha. i love that guy almost as much as pcad and botto.


----------



## jpconrad

Grumpy Pig said:


> i thought it was yamcha. i love that guy almost as much as pcad and botto.



He's growing on me, it's the cross between Mr Myagi and Mr Spock that's amusing to me.

But he's no RyanF...


----------



## Indolent58

jpconrad said:


> He's growing on me, it's the cross between Mr Myagi and Mr Spock that's amusing to me.
> 
> But he's no RyanF...


True, but ovoleg's best year's as a troll are over. Now he's just annoying.. We need new troll blood.


----------



## jpconrad

Indolent58 said:


> True, but ovoleg's best year's as a troll are over. Now he's just annoying.. We need new troll blood.


True, when he was still thought to be imaginary it was pretty funny.


----------



## SANdave

For me, this is the forum that I started with; well, actually the sister site mtbr. That's where I learned how to swap out the rusted components on my mtb with new ones... which I later learned is a waste of $.


----------



## Grumpy Pig

jpconrad said:


> True, when he was still thought to be imaginary it was pretty funny.


we need to invent a new ovo. an imaginary person.


----------



## jpconrad

Grumpy Pig said:


> we need to invent a new ovo. an imaginary person.


I thought we had one there for a sec, there was a couple things he/she said that made me think it was a troll.


----------



## Vivian

Argh... I'm now officially a BF refugee.


----------



## Vivian

My thoughts regarding BF:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvuKxL4LOqc


----------



## SANdave

What does that mean?


----------



## Vivian

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Hölle_Rache_kocht_in_meinem_Herzen


----------



## magicant

You want to perform patricide?


----------



## Happytime

jpconrad said:


> Yup, it was you that killed the server.



JUDO CHOP!!!!  

What the **** are you unattractive haggards doing here again?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Bike Forums has an odor this week. It's like someone didn't make it to the restroom in time and it's piling up. :yikes:


----------



## Sacha

I should have known when I offered you TP on that Latigo ride... and you refused it.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Don't go blaming me, woman. I try so hard to be all nice and inclusive. **** that. From here on out, they are going to see a whole other side.:ciappa:


----------



## Happytime

Rowr. Show me your other side, baby.


----------



## Sacha




----------



## LolaLeatherHips

HappyLoveSachaLongLongTime? Knock it off.:hand: 

Besides, I need some long time love. I'm so bored today. Busy work and my head hurts and I have to go the gym tonight. But I did get my thai massage yesterday. Fabulous!


----------



## Happytime

Meet me at the gym, Lola. You can feel my pecs. They're cheetah-like and ripply.


----------



## Sacha

I don't know what you're talking about, Lola.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

:mad2: ut: :incazzato: :nonod: :mad5: :frown2: ut:

Why is that stupid ****ing BF down AGAIN!


----------



## Sacha

Need your fix?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Sacha said:


> Need your fix?


Well, it's back up now, so I got it. My hands have stopped shaking. :thumbsup:


----------



## I am The Edge

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Besides, I need some long time love.




i'd hit it.


----------



## Vivian

Why oh why?


----------



## Sacha

::: snif :::

wha happened?!


----------



## roadfix

I got a hair cut and I look good.


----------



## Sacha

You always look good, George.


----------



## roadfix

Sacha said:


> You always look good, George.


I knew that, but thanks anyway. You're looking hot yourself, Joy.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

I am The Edge said:


> i'd hit it.


That's it. :nono: 

NO MORE of that unless you really plan to hit IT, and I mean hit it hard, hit it repeatedly and hit it until I tell you to stop. Got that? :devil:


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Stupid F'ing BF is done again. :cryin: I'm so sick of it crashing....:mad2:


----------



## Happytime

I am The Edge said:


> i'd hit it.



i'd hit it, too.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Happytime said:


> i'd hit it, too.


I assume you have the strappy thing?


----------



## Vivian

bleh


----------



## roadfix

Recognize anyone?


----------



## Vivian

I prefer flat rides. How come you guys don't do more flat rides in BikeForums? Too much climbing might mess with my shapely legs.


----------



## magicant

roadfix said:


> Recognize anyone?


haha, I recognize the video camerawoman, too!

And it looks like Francis made one of the pics!


----------



## Happytime

Vivian said:


> I prefer flat rides. How come you guys don't do more flat rides in BikeForums? Too much climbing might mess with my shapely legs.


Learn how to sprint. It will make you live longer and you'll be more attractive.


----------



## Vivian

I'm good enough looking already. And what makes you think I can't sprint? Girls can sprint, too, you know.


----------



## Sacha

WTF is up with BF?!


----------



## Happytime

Vivian said:


> I'm good enough looking already. And what makes you think I can't sprint? Girls can sprint, too, you know.


hahaha

ur prolly one of those saggy roadie types.

do you wear lipstick when you ride?


----------



## Vivian

I don't know what's up with your boyfriend, but if you don't want him, I'll take him. Does he ride?


----------



## Vivian

Happytime said:


> hahaha
> 
> ur prolly one of those saggy roadie types.
> 
> do you wear lipstick when you ride?


I always try to look my best. Especially at big rides since so many people tend to stare at me.


----------



## Sacha

You talkin' to me, Viv? He's not my boyfriend. Never met the hosebag.


----------



## Happytime

Vivian said:


> I always try to look my best. Especially at big rides since so many people tend to stare at me.


you must have big gazongas.

I have muscles. lots of them. see?


----------



## Vivian

Oh, I thought BF = boyfriend. Sorry. I always hope some nice guy will take me home after a ride, but I always end up falling for some jerk who makes a bunch of promises but doesn't follow through.


----------



## Gretzky

Sacha said:


> WTF is up with BF?!


Again! :shocked:


----------



## spingineer

Gretzky said:


> Again! :shocked:


It's almost like clockwork


----------



## Vivian

Happytime said:


> you must have big gazongas.
> 
> I have muscles. lots of them. see?


Well, what can I say? Some of my measurements include 34, c, and 27.


----------



## Sacha

Gretzky said:


> Again! :shocked:


Yes. I hope Jschen fixes it soon. His mod powers are on double secret probation!


----------



## Vivian

Who's Jschen? What does he have to do with this BF hosebag?


----------



## Happytime

Vivian said:


> Well, what can I say? Some of my measurements include 34, c, and 27.


im not good with numbers. show me pics.


----------



## Sacha

Vivian said:


> Who's Jschen? What does he have to do with this BF hosebag?


Jschen is my husband. But I think he's here masquerading as someone else on this board. 

In fact... I think he is Happy "Mr Muscles" Time. :incazzato:


----------



## yamcha

Don't you people have anything else to do?


----------



## Vivian

Happytime said:


> im not good with numbers. show me pics.


Sorry. I'm a shy with strangers. Maybe we can ride together sometime, though. I like powerful cyclists.


----------



## spingineer

Sacha said:


> Yes. I hope Jschen fixes it soon. His mod powers are on double secret probation!


Maybe it's a good thing it's down ... getting too addicted to it anyways.:mad2:


----------



## Vivian

Sacha said:


> Jschen is my husband. But I think he's here masquerading as someone else on this board.
> 
> In fact... I think he is Happy "Mr Muscles" Time. :incazzato:


Oh, sorry. Didn't mean to invite your husband for a ride.


----------



## Happytime

Vivian said:


> Sorry. I'm a shy with strangers. Maybe we can ride together sometime, though. I like powerful cyclists.


I don't ride with girls. They just slow me down cuz they want to talk about their feelings.


----------



## Sacha

Good Night!


----------



## Vivian

That Happytime dude isn't very nice.


----------



## Vivian

Sacha said:


> Good Night!


Good night, Sacha. I like you. You seem really friendly. Maybe we can ride together sometime?


----------



## roadfix

Hello, this is roadfix. I just got home from work and am ready to have some hot (as in spicy) chicken curried rice for dinner. I am debating whether to have some Bud Lite or some cheap cabernet.
I also have my physical therapy appointment to treat my frozen shoulder with that young attractive therapist at Kaiser first thng tomorrow morning. I need to do something about my bad breath before going in.


----------



## spingineer

Are you sure you just finding some excuse to see the cute therapist? Do anything to your body to see her?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

HappytimeSachaVivian: Girl, you need help. I love you and all, but it's becoming the many faces of Eve in here.:shocked:


----------



## Sacha

LolaLeatherHips said:


> HappytimeSachaVivian: Girl, you need help. I love you and all, but it's becoming the many faces of Eve in here.:shocked:


Hey Leather Lips, stop picking on the new girl. I have no idea who she is. For all you know, you scared the poor thing away. Stop beng so_ elite!_


----------



## Vivian

LolaLeatherHips said:


> HappytimeSachaVivian: Girl, you need help. I love you and all, but it's becoming the many faces of Eve in here.:shocked:


I don't understand. :confused5:


----------



## Vivian

Where did everybody go? I'm scared of the BikeForums group and thought I'd try to get to know people here first.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Sacha said:


> Hey Leather Lips, stop picking on the new girl. I have no idea who she is. For all you know, you scared the poor thing away. Stop beng so_ elite!_


My lips are as soft as butter, darling. :ihih: Now, behave.


By the way, this forum really is an echo chamber. Of course, it pauses between posts which is so annoying.


----------



## Sacha

LolaLeatherHips said:


> By the way, this forum really is an echo chamber.



*Hello?* Hello.... Hello.... Hello...


----------



## roadfix

That commuting in LA thread has now become way beyond my level of comprehension. I like easy threads with lots of pictures where I don't have to think as hard.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> That commuting in LA thread has now become way beyond my level of comprehension. I like easy threads with lots of pictures where I don't have to think as hard.


It's because of that moron troll and the "fun" some members like to have with him. I wish people would stop feeding the trolls. :mad5:


----------



## spingineer

LolaLeatherHips said:


> It's because of that moron troll and the "fun" some members like to have with him. I wish people would stop feeding the trolls. :mad5:


He's the type that tries to instigate things ... you know, the type that crawl under your skin .... ewwww

BTW, it's sunny outside my dad's condo ... hope it stays that way this weekend.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

The guy isn't an instigator, he's a nut, IMO. But I don't care for those types.

I hope it stays sunny on Sunday for the Grand Tour Double Metric.


----------



## spingineer

LolaLeatherHips said:


> The guy isn't an instigator, he's a nut, IMO. But I don't care for those types.
> 
> I hope it stays sunny on Sunday for the Grand Tour Double Metric.


I saw Joel try to chat with him like a normal human being ... that didn't turn out too well :mad2: :mad2: 

Have fun on Sunday. I'm going to take it easy this weekend, and have fun at Lighthouse. I surprised myself by being able to recover from Auburn Century ... was only 111 miles but it felt like a double century. I really should have stopped, and taken a picture with those two chicks!


----------



## roadfix

I actually don't mind a little wet weather riding tomorrow......it gives me more time to pose off the bike and watch other people get wet......


----------



## Grumpy Pig

spingineer said:


> I saw Joel try to chat with him like a normal human being ... that didn't turn out too well :mad2: :mad2:


He's trolling. Look at his posts on the folder forum. Posts about Muslims taking over Great Britain or the police running poor people out of Mission Viejo are made to get negative responses from others. I had him on my ignore list for a few days but it was too entertaining to keep him there.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Has anyone noticed how miserably slow this server is? It takes so long to post and wait for it to decide to open the page. Ugh. And with BF sucking dog's ass...:incazzato:


----------



## Grumpy Pig

LolaLeatherHips said:


> I hope it stays sunny on Sunday for the Grand Tour Double Metric.


I may still go but if not, have fun.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Grumpy Pig said:


> He's trolling. Look at his posts on the folder forum. Posts about Muslims taking over Great Britain or the police running poor people out of Mission Viejo are made to get negative responses from others. I had him on my ignore list for a few days but it was too entertaining to keep him there.


I wish everyone would quit feeding him...and maybe he will go away. ut:


----------



## spingineer

Grumpy Pig said:


> He's trolling. Look at his posts on the folder forum. Posts about Muslims taking over Great Britain or the police running poor people out of Mission Viejo are made to get negative responses from others. I had him on my ignore list for a few days but it was too entertaining to keep him there.


I have to admit, it is entertaining reading, seeing how he gets such angry responses (which is warranted). But on the other hand, we are playing into his original plans, to get underneath our skin. He is a work of art ... in the bad way.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Grumpy Pig said:


> I may still go but if not, have fun.


 I hope you go, Grumpy. I'm still planning on it although I feel horrible today. I'm feverish, my tongue feels swollen and if you saw me...:yikes:


----------



## spingineer

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Has anyone noticed how miserably slow this server is? It takes so long to post and wait for it to decide to open the page. Ugh. And with BF sucking dog's ass...:incazzato:


I'm just noticing how sexy your hips are :thumbsup: :arf:


----------



## spingineer

roadfix said:


> I actually don't mind a little wet weather riding tomorrow......it gives me more time to pose off the bike and watch other people get wet......


Are you doing Montrose tomorrow? I'm still undecided ... if it rains tonight, no Red Box, definitely for me ... but I may see what my friend Mary wants to do.


----------



## Grumpy Pig

spingineer said:


> I have to admit, it is entertaining reading, seeing how he gets such angry responses (which is warranted). But on the other hand, we are playing into his original plans, to get underneath our skin. He is a work of art ... in the bad way.


If you see him online, go to his profile and see what he's viewing. He's usually looking at threads that he's posted crap in, waiting for responses.

I used to visit a group of forums that had an infamous troll named TTO. Some of the members hunted him down.


----------



## Grumpy Pig

LolaLeatherHips said:


> I hope you go, Grumpy. I'm still planning on it although I feel horrible today. I'm feverish, my tongue feels swollen and if you saw me...:yikes:


My wife had the last of three epidural shots in her back this morning so I've been staying close to home the last three weekends. I think I'm driving her nuts; she's mentioned twice that I haven't gone on a BF ride lately.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

spingineer said:


> I'm just noticing how sexy your hips are :thumbsup: :arf:


Thank you. Leather always makes everything sexier.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Grumpy Pig said:


> My wife had the last of three epidural shots in her back this morning so I've been staying close to home the last three weekends. I think I'm driving her nuts; she's mentioned twice that I haven't gone on a BF ride lately.


Shots in her back!  Poor thing. I doubt you are driving her crazy, Frank. She may just not be feeling well. I know that when I'm hurting or sick, I don't want anyone around. Of course, I'm single, so I get the wish quite easily. You should go do a BF ride!


----------



## roadfix

spingineer said:


> Are you doing Montrose tomorrow?


Im not sure yet....depending on the weather. We've been caught in a downpour near the foothills before. 
If it's wet I might just do a local poser/Starbucks type ride just to get my tires wet.


----------



## Sacha

Hello Poser.


----------



## roadfix

Hello HappySacha.


----------



## Sacha

I'm just Sacha, here, George. I dunno why people keep saying otherwise.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

roadfix said:


> Hello HappySacha.


No, no...it's HappySachaLoveVivianLongTime. :lol:


----------



## Sacha

Poor Vivian. She probably has no idea why you're calling her names.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Sacha said:


> I'm just Sacha, here, George. I dunno why people keep saying otherwise.


Oh, knock it off, tart. :hand: You aren't fooling anyone. By the way, what DID you do to cause BF to crash again? :mad2:


----------



## Sacha

I haven't been on BF in a while. It must have been YOU who broke the darn thing. All your *smut *talk!


----------



## roadfix

LolaLeatherHips said:


> No, no...it's HappySachaLoveVivianLongTime. :lol:


Full Metal Jacket?


----------



## spingineer

roadfix said:


> Im not sure yet....depending on the weather. We've been caught in a downpour near the foothills before.
> If it's wet I might just do a local poser/Starbucks type ride just to get my tires wet.


It looks pretty nice out now, although it has been pretty windy.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Sacha said:


> I haven't been on BF in a while. It must have been YOU who broke the darn thing. All your *smut *talk!


My smut talk is amatuer when you're not around :wink: I don't get to see you until next Friday...sniff.


----------



## Sacha

The weather was very nice for a ride this morning, Ron. About 6am the breeze started picking up. It's really blowing in the South Bay now.


----------



## spingineer

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Oh, knock it off, tart. :hand: You aren't fooling anyone. By the way, what DID you do to cause BF to crash again? :mad2:


Stop putting hexes on the site! Makes us revert to this site ....


----------



## spingineer

Sacha said:


> The weather was very nice for a ride this morning, Ron. About 6am the breeze started picking up. It's really blowing in the South Bay now.


I would have gone, if it weren't for this stupid 7 am conference call with the customer. :mad2:


----------



## Sacha

LolaLeatherHips said:


> My smut talk is amatuer when you're not around :wink: I don't get to see you until next Friday...sniff.


Your mouth will be too full for smut talking when I'm around, Lola. 

...Full of our pre-ride pasta dinner, of course.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Sacha said:


> Your mouth will be too full for smut talking when I'm around, Lola.
> 
> ...Full of our pre-ride pasta dinner, of course.


At which the use of your fingers will be very appreciated. I haven't gotten that service from a woman in a long time...

...being fed hand-fed, that is.


----------



## Sacha

Where did Vivian go?


----------



## spingineer

I guess BF is back up. Till next time it's down ....


----------



## Vivian

Sacha said:


> Where did Vivian go?


I'm here. Just usually lurking, as I do over on BikeForums. They're so wild over there, they're really intimidating.


----------



## magicant

LolaLeatherHips said:


> It's because of that moron troll and the "fun" some members like to have with him. I wish people would stop feeding the trolls. :mad5:


Poking trolls with sticks is fun if you don't take it seriously.


----------



## roadfix

So any of you BF'ers or RBR'ers riding in Griffth park later this afternoon (SAT)?


----------



## Vivian

What's Griffth park? Is that where the Dogders play?


----------



## I am The Edge

riding in parks is for beach cruisers.


----------



## I am The Edge

LolaLeatherHips said:


> That's it. :nono:
> 
> NO MORE of that unless you really plan to hit IT, and I mean hit it hard, hit it repeatedly and hit it until I tell you to stop. Got that? :devil:




what is the safe word?


----------



## Vivian

It's not nice to hit things.


----------



## spingineer

... and BF is down again


----------



## Gretzky

spingineer said:


> ... and BF is down again


Seems to be working fine now :thumbsup:


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

I am The Edge said:


> what is the safe word?


Condom.


----------



## I am The Edge

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Condom.



perfect. i'm in.

meet me at the pier.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

I am The Edge said:


> perfect. i'm in.
> 
> meet me at the pier.


I stopped delivering under piers a long time ago, darling. You'll have to come up with a more suitable location.


----------



## I am The Edge

LolaLeatherHips said:


> I stopped delivering under piers a long time ago, darling. You'll have to come up with a more suitable location.




your kitchen...the bedroom is so passe`.


----------



## Sacha

I am The Edge said:


> perfect. i'm in.
> 
> meet me at the pier.


You can get crabs at the pier. I did.

You can also get a 1-1/2 lb freshly-steamed lobster for $15


----------



## Sacha

I am The Edge said:


> what is the safe word?



"Putthehammerdown"


----------



## I am The Edge

Sacha said:


> "Putthehammerdown"



i like yours better than hers...


----------



## Sacha

I am The Edge said:


> i like yours better than hers...



That's becuase Lola no longer delivers


----------



## I am The Edge

Sacha said:


> That's becuase Lola no longer delivers



i make house calls.....so i can leave.


----------



## spingineer

Back here again ... so who broke BF this time?


----------



## roadfix

I think Dan did...


----------



## Sacha

How long has BF been down this time?


----------



## roadfix

Sacha said:


> How long has BF been down this time?


7 minutes


----------



## Sacha

So I broke it?


----------



## roadfix

Sacha said:


> So I broke it?


It must be your computer. I was there just moments ago....


----------



## magicant

Broken now. How can I be a lurker if it's not up?


----------



## Vivian

Are you a fellow BikeForums lurker, magicant? Do you ride a road bike?


----------



## spingineer

So only now they are moving bikeforums to a new server? They should have done this a long time ago.


----------



## magicant

Vivian said:


> Are you a fellow BikeForums lurker, magicant? Do you ride a road bike?


Midnight Ridazz, baby!!


----------



## Vivian

What is a Ridazz?


----------



## magicant

awwww... man, do you really want to go there? 

I'm not saying nuthin' more unless Lola shows up.


----------



## roadfix

This is perfect. This gives me time to run the vaccuum and go to the market.

Oh, also....I just got back from my observatory ride and ran into Vannessa when I got to the observatory. I had no idea who she was but she recognized the poser right away...
It was fun meeting you Vannessa! We must ride again...


----------



## Vancemac

Schedule a server move during prime time, instead of 2 in the morning? I thought the new owners were taking us to the big leagues?


----------



## magicant

Vancemac said:


> Schedule a server move during prime time, instead of 2 in the morning? I thought the new owners were taking us to the big leagues?


Usually these things are also done with some prep and pre-announcement.

Ah well. Moving along...


----------



## I am The Edge

u bf'ers get out of my rbr!


----------



## magicant

I am The Edge said:


> u bf'ers get out of my rbr!


shaddap! I been here before BF.


----------



## roadfix

I will be consuming some alcohol this evening and will try break loose my frozen shoulder. The petite PT sat on my shoulder this afternoon trying to get some movement on my upper arm but couldn't do it.


----------



## magicant

awww... sorry man. I want to get back out on the road with you soon. Now that I live right by GP, I'm primed to learn how to pose like a master.


----------



## spingineer

magicant said:


> Usually these things are also done with some prep and pre-announcement.
> 
> Ah well. Moving along...


Sure has the look and feel of a cracker job operation.


----------



## Sixty Fiver

Just popped by BF and saw the:

*We're migrating BikeForums to new servers.
Won't be long. Check back soon!*

Argh.


----------



## Sixty Fiver

Just popped by BF and saw the:

*We're migrating BikeForums to new servers.
Won't be long. Check back soon!*

Argh.


----------



## roadfix

I rode a geared bike today.....first time since May. All I can say is...WOW!


----------



## Sacha

HI BFers!!!


----------



## roadfix

If Lee would allow me to become a true RBR member I am thinking of defecting BF.


----------



## smw

roadfix said:


> If Lee would allow me to become a true RBR member I am thinking of defecting BF.



BF sucks! Its down more then its up.
:idea: Why not just transfer to RBR? Could always apply some duct tape to the jerseys.


----------



## magicant

Only reason is that BF has a much more active So cal community for local discussions and rides. If EVERYONE defected, that'd be different.

I prefer RBR because itz gotz Podium Girls


----------



## I am The Edge

http://bikeforums.net/maintenance.html

maintenance

bwahahahaha!


----------



## I am The Edge

roadfix said:


> If Lee would allow me to become a true RBR member I am thinking of defecting BF.



you're in!

i'll give you the secret handshake later...:thumbsup:


----------



## I am The Edge

Sacha said:


> HI BFers!!!



i'd hit it.


----------



## Sixty Fiver

Yep...BF is down, again.

This is a pretty nice place too.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Sixty Fiver said:


> Yep...BF is down, again.
> 
> This is a pretty nice place too.


Well, hello 69er...um...I mean 65er. I've seen your photo and you are cute cute.:wink:

Yes, BF is yet again defunct.


----------



## I am The Edge

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Yes, BF is yet again defunct.



i'd hit that too. :ihih:


----------



## spingineer

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Well, hello 69er...um...I mean 65er. I've seen your photo and you are cute cute.:wink:
> 
> Yes, BF is yet again defunct.


Didn't donna say that they were going to do maintenance tonight? Oh well, for what it's worth, I wasn't able to log on all day today anyways.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

I am The Edge said:


> i'd hit that too. :ihih:


 You promise a thick bat and a good "hitting" but you go nowhere near the mound. I think you may secretly bat for the other team. :wink:


----------



## Sixty Fiver

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Well, hello 69er...um...I mean 65er. I've seen your photo and you are cute cute.:wink:
> 
> Yes, BF is yet again defunct.


:blush2: 

I don't think I have had the pleasure of making your acquaintance unless this is a nom de plume saved for RBR.

I think I am too old to be cute unless I'm cute in a Conneryesque kind of way... LOL.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips

Sixty Fiver said:


> :blush2:
> 
> I don't think I have had the pleasure of making your acquaintance unless this is a nom de plume saved for RBR.
> 
> I think I am too old to be cute unless I'm cute in a Conneryesque kind of way... LOL.


I say cute because I believe you are a married man. I'm over on BF and saw you in the FOO thread.


----------



## I am The Edge

LolaLeatherHips said:


> You promise a thick bat and a good "hitting" but you go nowhere near the mound. I think you may secretly bat for the other team. :wink:



i'm just really really really great at foreplay...

you'll get your chance...:devil:


----------



## Vivian

How come there's so many posts here suddenly? Me confused.


----------



## Sixty Fiver

LolaLeatherHips said:


> I say cute because I believe you are a married man. I'm over on BF and saw you in the FOO thread. :smile:


I knows ya... he says after checking Lola's profile and you are some kind of hot yerself.

And do I get any cuter because I'm single ?


----------



## spingineer

Vivian said:


> How come there's so many posts here suddenly? Me confused.


Are we overwhelming you with our presense?


----------



## Sixty Fiver

Bikeforums is down for maintainence and this seems to be the place for lost BFr's to check in and even do a little harmless flirting...


----------



## Vivian

Are there single peeps here?


----------



## Sixty Fiver

Besides me ?

I dunno.


----------



## Vivian

Where did everybody go?


----------



## I am The Edge

Database error
The database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:

* Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
* Open the www.bikeforums.net home page, then try to open another page.
* Click the Back button to try another link.

The www.bikeforums.net forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


what a joke.


----------



## spingineer

BF was stable for a while, but now it's down ... you'll see some of us back ... lol


----------



## SANdave

I've been surfing in here for a while on Components/Wrenching. I just don't post here that often.


----------



## roadfix

Another warm day today and I already have the a/c blasting in my shop and it' not even 9am yet. I'm riding tomorrow.


----------



## thien

I think you guys should just give up on BF and stay here at RoadBikeReview.com...


----------



## smw

thien said:


> I think you guys should just give up on BF and stay here at RoadBikeReview.com...



Ive been tellin em that for some time. I think they like the toubled servers of BF.


----------



## thien

smw said:


> Ive been tellin em that for some time. I think they like the toubled servers of BF.


They'll come... eventually.


----------



## thedips

for entertainment BF > RBR
for actual information and real topics about bikes and bike things RBR > BF

hahaha


----------



## roadfix

I like RBR.


----------

